# Homing a mourning dove without a mate



## Mourning_Gray (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a mourning dove, and I intend to home it to my dovecote. However, there is no way I can give him/her a mate. He/she will have free flight, and will be able to pick its own mate from the wild population. My question is this: If one mate is homes to a cote, but the other isn't, will they still lay their eggs there?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mourning_Grey, 



Far as I know...


If he finds the Cote to suit his ideas of a prospctive Home for raising a family...he will bring a prospective Mate, or possibly a series of prospective Mates, to see it and they will allow him their opinion.


If they also like it, and find the resources and amenities and safety of it to be acceptable and apealing, they will make their Nest there and raise their Babys...and would likely do so from then on.


The more you can figure out about what they would want, the better the chances are then of this or other Doves electing to make it their Home.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

For the protection of this site, it should be stated that it is illegal in the United States to keep a mourning dove in captivity. I hope the moderators will modify the Rules of Conduct to reflect this fact.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonperson said:


> For the protection of this site, it should be stated that it is illegal in the United States to keep a mourning dove in captivity. I hope the moderators will modify the Rules of Conduct to reflect this fact.


Mourning Doves are a protected species of bird in the U.S. but CAN be legally kept if one has the proper permit from US Fish & Wildlife and has also adhered to the law by obtaining the Mourning Dove only from another permit holder. I believe the proper term for the permit is a Gamebird Propagation Permit (http://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-10e.pdf).

I think Mourning_Gray may be located outside the US, and if that is the case, then the laws of that country should be adhered to.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

pigeonperson said:


> For the protection of this site, it should be stated that it is illegal in the United States to keep a mourning dove in captivity. I hope the moderators will modify the Rules of Conduct to reflect this fact.




An outdoor Cote from which the Doves are free to Fly, and to come and go from, does not qualify as 'Captivity'.

It is an inviting Habitat, and that is all.

There is nothing illegal about offering inviting Habitats or hospitality to any Species of Birds, so long as one's Zoneing or City/County codes do not conflict or forbid it.

If they conflict, or forbid it, this too can be appealed according to any of various arguments.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Mourning_Gray (Aug 8, 2007)

I found it as an egg on the ground at my cousin's house. No one would take it. It hatched in my incubator on a Sunday (again, no one was there to take it), and by the time I could get hold of someone, it had imprinted on me and cried for me when someone else tried to feed it. There was one incident where I was gone for the day, and was unable to feed it. It missed about 5 feedings, and would still not take food from my dad, it only peeped franticly. I was forced to rush home, and it slurped up the food I gave him eagerly. Whats to say that wouldn't happen at a nature sanctuary? They would have to force feed him.
It is now 11 days old.
Yes, it will be free to go where ever it pleases when it is an adult, I just wanted to provide it with food and shelter incase he needs it. I will try to home him to the spot, but if it is a female and leaves to go mate with a male, there's nothing I can do. *I am NOT keeping it captive.*


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Mourning_Gray said:


> I found it as an egg on the ground at my cousin's house. No one would take it. It hatched in my incubator on a Sunday (again, no one was there to take it), and by the time I could get hold of someone, it had imprinted on me and cried for me when someone else tried to feed it. There was one incident where I was gone for the day, and was unable to feed it. It missed about 5 feedings, and would still not take food from my dad, it only peeped franticly. I was forced to rush home, and it slurped up the food I gave him eagerly. Whats to say that wouldn't happen at a nature sanctuary? They would have to force feed him.
> It is now 11 days old.
> Yes, it will be free to go where ever it pleases when it is an adult, I just wanted to provide it with food and shelter incase he needs it. I will try to home him to the spot, but if it is a female and leaves to go mate with a male, there's nothing I can do. *I am NOT keeping it captive.*


I support you with all your efforts.. You are doing an amazing job!! (Pat yourself on the back)...


----------



## Mourning_Gray (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is too early still to think about releasing him/her. You are doing a great job with this baby, but if the bird is imprinted and raised indoors you cannot let her out by herself. She needs to learn about predators and the outside world in general, that is something they learn from their parents and flock.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mourning Grey, Reti,


They can learn all this quite well if their surrogate parent take them while still young, to graze and be with their Wild fellows...and does so at least five or six times.


If with setting one's youngster ( not yet flying! ) Dove to be amid some Wild others, one may have to set them where one has scattered Seed for the Wild others, and then stand much farther back than with Pigeons...

But they will learn a great deal FROM these Wild others as for the modes of being and modes of awareness and communication, and in only some several forays, if one do this for them.


Phil
l v


----------



## Mourning_Gray (Aug 8, 2007)

Yah, I was planing to home it to a rabbit hutch with a shelter attached to it (the shelter has a seperate door) and put seed around while it is safely locked up. Hopefully this will also attract other animals so that he will be able to learn about the aswell.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree Phil, watching other birds eat and flock will help the little guy learn.

The hutch is a great idea, just make sure no predators can get in (like snakes, rats etc.)

Reti


----------

